# used tivo drive in new tivo? 200 Gb



## Synthohol (Jul 14, 2003)

my 4 year old tivo died, i had a B drive in it that is 200 Gb i just bought a new tivo, activated the service, updated the tivo and now i want to upgrade the single drive to the 200Gb drive from my old tivo.

what do i have to do first to the 200 Gb drive that has data on it? i want to clean the drive and do a direct copy over of the new tivo drive and put the 40 gigger on a shelf in case the 200 gig ever dies.

there are no programs on it yet (the 40 gig) but the 200 gig needs to be cleaned like new first IIRC.
i can flush the MBR and write zeros to the drive but i want to know if ill be wasting my time.

thanx!!

Steve.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

You will be wasting your time. Everytime you restore or copy to a disk with the Tivo software it wipes it clean either before or during the process so you can do it over and over without worrying about this.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

It doesn't actually wipe it clean - that would take as long as a low-level-format - it just re-initialises the partition table if necessary and writes whatever it needs to to the drive, regardless of what was there before.


----------



## Synthohol (Jul 14, 2003)

so i can pop the 200 gig right into a pc and run the backup/expand command so i dont have to reformat the 200 gig
that would be great!


----------

